
Declarative Web2.0 UI + SOA in one go Now available - johngiek
http://www.qafe.com/
======
kls
I commend you on your hard work, but I hate trying to write logic in
declarative languages. They where designed as document languages and always
carry that legacy with them. I find them worse to use than a general language.
The do not accomplish the task of making programming more accessible so (in my
opinion) they are wasted effort. What we need is a revolution in language
design, which is easier said than done.

~~~
johngiek
Thanks for your reply, and compliment, I will discuss this with my team.

